# Common Acronyms



## bronco (Feb 12, 2014)

ALA= Alpha Lipoic Acid 
AS = Anabolic Steroids 
AR = Androgen Receptor
BA = benzyl alcohol
BB = Body Builder or Body Building 
BRO = You and I 
CASE = The body part of a syringe 
CC = cubic centimeter (one thousandth of a liter) 
CLEN = Clenbuterol 
CNS = Central Nervous System 
CYP = Testosterone Cypionate 
DART =Syringe/Needle 
DBOL = Dianabol (Methandrostenolone) 
DECA = Nandrolone Decanoate 
DHT = Dihydrotestosterone 
DNP = Dinitrophenol 
DRINK WINNY = Yes you can drink Winny 
ECA = Ephedrine/Caffeine/Aspirin 
ED = Every Day 
ENTH = Testosterone Enanthate 
EOD = Every other day 
EQ = Equipoise (Boldenone Undecylenate) 
FINA = Finaplix (Trenbolone Acetate) 
GEAR= steroids
GH = Growth Hormone 
GHB = GAMMA HYDROXYBUTYRATE growth hormone 
GYNO = Gynomastica (Bitch tits) 
HGH = Human Growth Hormone 
HPTA = Hypothalamic Pituitary Testicular Axis 
IGF = Insulin Growth Factor 
INJ = Inject, Injection 
LH = Leutenizing Hormone 
MCG = Micrograms 
MG = Milligrams 
ML = Milliliters 
NYC = Norephedrine Yohimbe Caffiene 
NOLVA = Nolvaldex 
OTC = Over the counter 
PIN = Needle 
PRIMO = Primobolan, Primobolan Depot 
PROP = Testosterone Propionate 
SLIN = Insulin 
SUST = Sustanon 
T3 = Thyroid Hormone 
TEST = Testosterone 
TREN = Trenbolone 
WINNY = Winstrol-V (Stanozolol) 
17 AA = 17 Alpha Alkylated 
1cc = 1ml 
mau hung= Ephedra
CRS = Can't remember Shit 
ot = off topic 
O/T = off topic 
LOL = Laugh out loud 
LMAO = Laughing my ass off 
LMFAO = laughing my fu(king ass off 
ROFLMAO = Rolling on the floor laughing my ass off 
ROFLMFAO = Rolling on the floor laughing my fu(king ass off 
ROFLMGDMFAO = rolling on the floor laughing my god damn mother fu(king ass off 
BTW = By the way 
IMO = In my opinion 
IMHO = In my humble opinion 
IMHO = In my honest opinion 
WTF = What the fu(k 
stfu = shut the fu(k up 
AAFLB = Accronims are for lazy bastards

ED = Every day
EOD = Every other day
NPP= nandrolone phenylpropionate
HCG= human chorionic gonadotropin
Tamoxifen=tamox=Nolvadex=Nolva
Ralox=raloxifene=evista
Clomid=clomiphene=clomiphene citrate
HMG=human menopausal gonadotropin
EQ = EQUIPOISE (Boldenone Undecylenate)
Tren/Fina = Finaject (Trenbolone Acetate) ~ the old Parabolan
Test = General expression for all testosteron, IE susta, propiante...
HGH/HG = Human Growth Hormon
d-bol/thai = Dianabol
Winny/Win = Winstrol(Stanzolol)
prop = TESTOSTERONE PROPIONATE
enth = TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE
cyp = TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE
sust/omna = Sustanon/Omnadren
Primo = Primobolan depot
Clen = Clenbuterol
ECA = Ephedrine/Caffein/Aspirin
depot = injectable
SHIC=Short High Intensity Cycle
A-bombs/A50 = Anadrol 50
frontload = More juice in the beginning of the cycle
pyramid = most juice in the midle of the cycle. Little in the beg and end
AAS/AS/roids/juice/gear = Anabolic Androgen Steroids
MPB = Male Pattern Baldness
gyno = gynomastic? (Bitch tits)
PCT = Post cycle thearpy (Clomid, Nolva


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice post. Some useful reminders there.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice!   I'd like to add the following:
aas=anabolic/androgenic steroids
Juice=steroids
bb= brother bundy  NOT Bodybuilding.  Lol

New cats need this, glad to finally see it


----------



## j2048b (Feb 12, 2014)

Need to add:
Npp? 
Ta - test ace
Tpp
Avar


Any others?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 12, 2014)

NPP= nandrolone phenylpropionate
HCG= human chorionic gonadotropin
Tamoxifen=tamox=Nolvadex=Nolva
Ralox=raloxifene=evista
Clomid=clomiphene=clomiphene citrate
HMG=human menopausal gonadotropin


----------



## j2048b (Feb 12, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> NPP= nandrolone phenylpropionate



Yeah i know what it means haha sorry, just wanted to add a few that needed to go to the main list


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 12, 2014)

J20 said:


> Yeah i know what it means haha sorry, just wanted to add a few that needed to go to the main list



My bad lol. Bronco definitely got a good list started.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 12, 2014)

How about....

Prop,
Tpp


----------



## bronco (Feb 12, 2014)

J20 said:


> Yeah i know what it means haha sorry, just wanted to add a few that needed to go to the main list



Added them


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 12, 2014)

J20 said:


> Need to add:
> Npp?
> Ta - test ace
> Tpp
> ...



TA is turnaround so test acetate should be referred to as test ace or test a.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 12, 2014)

BB= Benzyl Benzoate

BB'er = Bodybuilder


----------



## Seeker (Feb 12, 2014)

DA = Dat Ass!!


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 12, 2014)

One more many of you may not know.  The d in Docd stands for Dre, which many mistake as his name.  Dre is actually an acronym for Digital Rectal Exam, it's a nickname he's had since high school but he won't say how he got it.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 12, 2014)

With all the kweermos on here...you cant forget pp = a gk-sicle


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2014)

LNE = lettuce No ester - DR Tillacle = tilltheend - fake fuk = Pikki


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 12, 2014)

I guess I'll have to say it 
PL = Power Lifter.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

It's total horsechit that BBW isn't on that list. Damn brah!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 12, 2014)

HOMO = Pedobear


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 11, 2014)

I read a few posts about AI what is this Abbreviation?


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 11, 2014)

Alpha lipoic?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 11, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> I read a few posts about AI what is this Abbreviation?



"Aromatase Inhibitor". Think anastrozole, exemestane, letrozole, etc.


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 11, 2014)

Thanks bro


----------



## Rumpy (May 11, 2014)

Am I the only one that noticed these are abbreviations and not acronyms?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Am I the only one that noticed these are abbreviations and not acronyms?



Mix of both


----------



## Rumpy (May 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Mix of both



Maybe I didn't look hard enough, but I didn't see any acronyms, how ever I would also accept "*Shut up Rumpy*" as an answer


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Maybe I didn't look hard enough, but I didn't see any acronyms, how ever I would also accept "*Shut up Rumpy*" as an answer



No rump I mean an acronym is an abbreviation. Lmao is an abbreviation of laughing my ass off and an acronym


----------



## AlphaD (May 13, 2014)

PBFS = peanut butter fuk sock. Made infamous by our resident expert of sock fuking ....Tiller


----------



## Rumpy (May 13, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> No rump I mean an acronym is an abbreviation. Lmao is an abbreviation of laughing my ass off and an acronym



Acronyms are pronounced as words, not initials, you say lmao as "lemow"?  Sounds like Pepe Le Pew.


----------



## Brett Maverick (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice ,  if I could only commit them to memory. But I have CRS. Here's 1   4 u; S.V.J. When anyone can figure it out hit me back.  S.V.J.  all day .


----------



## ak76239 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks, this thread is a great reference.


----------



## Sledge (May 19, 2015)

Drol -anadrol
Tbol-oral turinabol


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the thread. I don't know anything about the subject. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 1, 2015)

Is aas.  After anabolic steroids?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> Is aas.  After anabolic steroids?


Anabolic - androgenic steroids


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 1, 2015)

POB - Pleases Older Blackmen
DYS- Desires your semen
DF- dumb ****
Yaya- your angry yellow anus
S4L- sucker 4 LGBT


----------



## Joliver (Sep 1, 2015)

Rumpy said:


> Am I the only one that noticed these are abbreviations and not acronyms?



They're mostly initialisms, where you say each letter. Abbreviations are like Dr. for doctor. Acronyms are spoken as words, like RUM (the tasty beverage) for "raw unity meet."

A great example of an initialism is--"If I were to drive home right now, I'd get a DUI." Or I PED myself in Applebee's because of dollar highlife. 

Add this one: oll korrect--OK. I don't want any morons getting confused, ok?


----------



## MPC (Dec 8, 2015)

I need to print this out, reading all I have been reading without knowing what anything is his gotten me nowhere fast! Thanks for putting all this together


----------



## thqmas (Dec 8, 2015)

Don't print it MPC. Never know who's gonna find it.


----------

